# Best in-ear , earphones within 500rs?



## ancilary (Jun 23, 2012)

hello 
please suggest me a good earphone within 500 its ok if it exceeds 100 or 200 ,
and good bass 
i was using samsung official earphones and was kinda satisfied with it
and also a headphone with same range , for phone to use while doing workout or running with short wire , i mean same lenght of earphones

thank you


----------



## ancilary (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm going to buy es18 is it worth and in flipkart it is around 800 but in ebay it is just 450 
Is that from ebay genuine?


----------



## hari1 (Jun 25, 2012)

you should post the link to ebay where it is so cheap.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought es18 for 425 from infibeam. It's really good for the price.


----------



## ancilary (Jun 25, 2012)

Es18 is sold out in infibeam. 
There is in flipkart but 650 and 550in ebay. I'm thinking in buying from flipkart since it is reputed and safe compared to individual seller of ebay 

Or else is there any earphone gone better than es18 and max 700rs? 

Any how, 
How is this 
*www.infibeam.com/Headphone/i-Phili...phone/P-E-H-Philips-SHE3682-10.html?id=0-Blue


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 25, 2012)

here you go.
450 bucks fr es18
SOUND MAGIC ES18 AUDIO EARPHONE

Very reputed, bought several things from their brick n mortar store too.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2012)

How does is compare to PL21, EP630 and others near the price.


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> How does is compare to PL21, EP630 and others near the price.


Hey faun,
See this link
SoundMAGIC ES18- Magic Sound, Magic Price


----------



## ancilary (Jun 25, 2012)

K guys I'm buying es18 tmrw 
And is es18 better than pl18 or any other earphones within 700?plz confirm I can't buy again ;p at least I can get best in how much I can pay for


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes,ES 18 is better than PL18 in sound quality If you want to spend around 700 bucks get PL21.


----------

